# How do huge, obvious users avoid acne?



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Those guys you see who it's not even a question of whether they use or not...

I see a lot of them in tank tops and not a single spot is on their back. This got me to thinking how do pros avoid it? Is it all just genetics? Surely no one can have such good genetics to avoid a single spot appearing from large amounts of gear?

Are pros/people like this taking accutane to avoid this and it's just never mentioned?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Industrial clearasil?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

accutane probably


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

AnotherLevel said:


> Those guys you see who it's not even a question of whether they use or not...
> 
> I see a lot of them in tank tops and not a single spot is on their back. This got me to thinking how do pros avoid it? Is it all just genetics? Surely no one can have such good genetics to avoid a single spot appearing from large amounts of gear?
> 
> Are pros/people like this taking accutane to avoid this and it's just never mentioned?


Its all very individual and sometimes down to the gear too in my experience, I rarely get a spot but I've seen lads covered in them.

I never had much acne as a teen and I don't at 44.

A guy in my gym who has been a contest winner in his time also seems very clear too, so as I say, down to individual.

Andy bell is the guy at my gym and he was doing aesthetics the other day next to me and he has no acne.

I know his cycle and dose.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

May just be good luck and genetics mate.

I have never suffered bacne in all the yrs l have been using gear.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

im guessing they wash , use sunbed , take other drugs to battle the sides.

Not everyone is prone to acne


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Its individual,seen some guys erupt in acne on a ml of test n deca,myself i have gone up as high as 8.5g of gear a week and still never had acne from it,i didnt suffer overly much as a teen either tho so prob just genetics.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Does sunbed help?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I only get a few if e2 goes out of line.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolutely bloody jealous of you guys who don't get any spots from gear, my chest has so many red marks still from an acne outbreak on my first cycle of test-e and back got absolutely covered in smaller ones too (thankfully mostly gone now).

Having to jump on tane before I can consider my second cycle... clear skin is what makes or breaks a good physique in many cases.


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

i think it depends on the quality of the gear. cheap under dosed brands i get a few spots on say 750mg test. but on pharma grade test even just 500mg will give me back like a pizza topping. melanotan and sun showers x 3 per week helps.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Does dumbed help?


Dunno what that is but a sunbed should.


----------



## Jimmybhench (Jan 5, 2013)

yh i get backne.. Ive found a clean diet always helps and try and avoid things with high sugary content.. Never took accutane.. might look into that tho.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The ones that are prone to it use make-up / concealer if suffering a break out on stage....

My 1st cycle i got bad bacne, but i used deca, not used since and not had an issue


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just lcuk of the draw concerning which sides your prone to sadly

never had a spot in years even with terrible diet and test


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I'v asked a few guys in the gym and they say its just never bothered them, I guess its genetic, same can be said for gyno and MPB I suppose.

Acne has stopped me doing gear so far because I have really bad memories of it ruining my teen years, I still get a zit occasionally now too so I know I'll be looking like a pizza if I do a cycle, so I'll be using accutane at a moderate to high dose before cycle, during cycle, during pct and for a few weeks afterwards too!


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

All the pros use Dorian Yates approved Clearasil


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

sunbeds are meant to help clear up spots


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> Its individual,seen some guys erupt in acne on a ml of test n deca,myself i have gone up as high as 8.5g of gear a week and still never had acne from it,i didnt suffer overly much as a teen either tho so prob just genetics.


same. I'm on 6g, and been on cycle (mostly at 4g) for 22 months; I get the odd spot on my nose (white head) that's it.

Most who have acne- its genetics; they have sensitive DHT receptors in the skin...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i've always had acne since puberty, it'll settle then i'll have breakouts. i carry in my gym bag tea tree wipes for post w/o i use a tea tree facial scrub morning and night. i tan 3 times a week and use melonotan. i dumno the science behind it but i think it works. and when that doesn't accutain. but i do everything possible to avoid it. my current cycle is as follows...

test e @ 1.5g pw

eq @ 750mg pw

deca @ 750mg pw

proviron @ 100mg ed

cycling dbol and drol 4 weeks on 4 weeks off like so

drol @ 250mg ed

dbol @ 100mg ed

so i'm having a few break out issues atm. really don't like it but everything has a cost.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not prone to acne, never had a single spot even when I was a teenager, not even now when I'm on deca.. but I'm loosing hair like crazy :thumbdown:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I've always suffered from bacne. And that's without gear. I dread to think what my back will be like when I do my first cycle. I scar easily also. And the scars don't budge for years.


----------

